# A few invesment funds?



## Autotroph (9 Nov 2006)

Hi all, I have been recommended to invest in a few conservative /low risk funds as follows;
BOI evergreen fund
Eagle star balanced managed fund
Irish life protected consensus fund
Caledonian with profit bond
Eagle star protected balanced fund
The cost ranges from 0.5% (Caledonian) to 1.5% for most of the rest. Has anyone had experience with these funds and how do the prices seem compared to other products of equal merit?
Thanks A


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2006)

Autotroph said:


> Hi all, I have been recommended to invest in a few conservative /low risk funds


By whom?


----------



## dunkamania (9 Nov 2006)

Autotroph said:


> The cost ranges from 0.5% (Caledonian) to 1.5%


 
1.5 is too high,you should not have too pay more than 1%,make sure there are no front or back end fees,or penalties for redeeming within certain periods


----------



## F. Kruger (9 Nov 2006)

1.5% is not too high if the fund manager is adding some feature(value) to the product that offers some guarantee or protection to the investor.


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Nov 2006)

Does the protection come at the cost of capped returns as well as a higher management charge?  Or do these funds charge extra but offer the potential for unlimited returns?


----------



## Autotroph (10 Nov 2006)

Both BOI and AIB 'financial advisors' hence curious to know if my best interests are served...


----------



## Autotroph (10 Nov 2006)

I see 1% floating about but not sure if the funds are similar or not. Who would you recommend for 1% management fee? There are no further charges except on the protected funds where the 54321% rule applies.


----------



## Autotroph (10 Nov 2006)

Principal is guaranteed on the protected funds however I guess the other 3 are managed to try to decrease risks but nothing guaranteed.


----------



## NorfBank (10 Nov 2006)

Have you looked at Quinn Life..loads of posts, do a search.


----------



## Autotroph (10 Nov 2006)

Unlimited returns... No capping.


----------



## F. Kruger (10 Nov 2006)

NorfBank said:


> Have you looked at Quinn Life..loads of posts, do a search.


 
Which of the QL funds would you consider "consevative/low risk funds"?


----------



## Autotroph (10 Nov 2006)

The capital gauranteed funds. Both of the managed funds are spread over equities, securities and property also which may spread the risk. Would you expect more gaurantees for those kinds of fees?


----------



## robd (10 Nov 2006)

F. Kruger said:


> Which of the QL funds would you consider "consevative/low risk funds"?



The more conservative/lower risk of the QL Equity funds would be the Euro Freeway IMO.

This is an Equity fund so by nature it's not low risk though.


----------



## RedJoker (11 Nov 2006)

Autotroph said:


> I have been recommended to invest in a few conservative /low risk funds


 
This is only a good idea if you are approaching retirement or are extremely risk averse.

I don't know your age but if you are young than you should invest in more aggressive index funds.


----------

